

Ayn Rand (comic) - epsylon
http://activatecomix.com/162.comic

======
bentona
Even if you don't agree with her views, I don't see the point of this
portrayal. At best, this is a misguided comic, at worst, it's an ad hominem
attack (poorly) designed to discredit her philosophy.

------
nobleach
I'm a bit confused. Why is this on Hacker News?

~~~
gbaygon
I will give you my reason to upvote the article: i value food for thought
submissions more than the latest electronic gadget / somebody's opinion about
a js framework.

~~~
nobleach
I totally get that the comic (which I sat and read the entire thing) was a
worthwhile read. But I suppose I just come here for Hacker News. I don't want
it to become a catch all for anything I might find interesting. But, I
appreciate you sharing your opinion, so thanks.

~~~
iamthad
If you consider yourself a "good hacker", then "anything [you] might find
interesting" is exactly what the guidelines say is on-topic:

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
robodale
wow, that went on forever...just like her books.

